# Programar Reproductor de video

## llondru

Hola,

soy estudiante de informática, para mi proyecto estaba pensando en programar un reproductor de video que reprodugese la mayor parte de los archivos de audio y video actuales, además de otras funcionalidades.

Me preguntava si hay algun api de video para programarlo mediante QT, SDL... cualquiera y, así, no tener que pelearme con los distintos formatos de archivo.

Muchas gracias!!

----------

## Magnum44

Para mi gusto el mejor reproductor es mplayer y por lo que veo tienen varias listas de correo para desarrolladores en esta web

Aún así, ya que vas a tener que programar algo, yo de ti buscaba otra cosa, lo que sobran son reproductores de video y audio y además son muy buenos... y ya de tener que programar algo, ¿por qué no algo que sea útil? Si quieres hacer algo vistoso y no muy complicado puedes hacer algo para Superkaramba.

Ya nos contarás qué tal te ha ido. Suerte!   :Cool: 

----------

## llondru

Muchas gracias,

pero la parte del reproductor solo es una del proyecto global. El programa ha de permitir crear un schedule de los videos  además de poder reproducir mas de un video al a vez, dividir el area de pantalla para que aparezcan anuncios por palabras...

Es un proyecto pensado para video en el transporte público.(a ver si el proyecto llega algun dia  la realidad  :Wink:  )

Gracias por tu ayuda.

----------

## pcmaster

Hay programas como Xine:

http://www.xinehq.de/index.php/releases

que constan de unas librerías, que hacen el "trabajo sucio" (como implementar los codecs y esas cosas) y un front-end que es la interfaz de usuario. En la página de descargas de xine puedes ver varios front-end que trabajan todos con las xine-lib.

Puedes crear un nuevo front-end, que utilizando las librerías xine-lib haga lo que pretendes.

----------

## JotaCE

Una mirada a totem no seria mala idea claro que a una version anterior a 2.18.3 que usaba xinelib

----------

## i92guboj

 *llondru wrote:*   

> Hola,
> 
> soy estudiante de informática, para mi proyecto estaba pensando en programar un reproductor de video que reprodugese la mayor parte de los archivos de audio y video actuales, además de otras funcionalidades.
> 
> Me preguntava si hay algun api de video para programarlo mediante QT, SDL... cualquiera y, así, no tener que pelearme con los distintos formatos de archivo.
> ...

 

Xinelib es quizás lo más completo que te puedas encontrar. Más que nada porque se puede enlazar con montones y montones de librerías distintas (mad, modplug, vorbis, theora, vidix, dvd... en fin) aparte de contar con backends para casi todo, incluyendo arts, alsa, oss, video for linux, framebuffer!, vamos, que anda en casi cualquier cosa con un poco de trabajo.

Aparte de eso también soporta sdl, así que si quieres usar sdl para desarollar tu aplicación en framebuffer pues lo vas a tener mucho más fácil. Nunca me he metido mucho de lleno en el tema multimedia, pero si quieres algo robusto que englobe muchas cosas, xine-lib es la apuesta segura.

Mplayer es un buen reproductor, pero según tu descripción creo que estás interesado en algo con una estructura de librería. Mplayer en si es una aplicación, que hace bien su trabajo, pero no trabaja bien dentro de frontends, porque en si mismo es un frontend, no una librería. Los reproductores que lo usan lo que hacen es embeber la ventana de mplayer, y esto trae una serie de problemas. Claro que todo es cuestión de gustos.

En cuanto al toolkit, todo depende de lo que quieras hacer, del hardware que quieras usar, y de varias cosas. Si quieres desarollar para framebuffer, probablemente debas mirar en un toolkit de la vieja escuela como sdl o allegro. También está qtopia. Si X es una opción, entonces yo usaría qt, pero esa es mi opinión. GTK es un toolkit maduro y una buena opción también.

Para diseño de interfaces creo que QT es mejor simplemente porque C++ es mejor para eso (en mi opinión). Pero no deja de ser cuestión de gustos, y de como organizes las cosas a nivel lógico en tu coco.

----------

## llondru

Muchas gracias!

creo que obtaré por xinelib ya que es lo que estaba buscando, además, tengo experiencia con QT.

Así que creo que esta sería una buena opción.

Ahora voy a meditar si obto por este proyecto de carrera u otras opciones que se me han presentado.

De todas formas, me han servido de mucha ayuda para obtener información con este tema.

Muchas gracias!

----------

## llondru

Ya he empezado, al final he optado per C++ y Qt (tambien probaré Qtopia), por el tema de codecs me estube mirando ffmpeg, pero me cuesta mucho entender como funciona y he optado por hacer una especie de frond-end de mplayer.

Aún asi si alguien sabe de algun buen tutorial de ffmpeg se lo agradecería ya que preferiria no depender de otra aplicación.

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.

----------

## JuanSimpson

me gustaría colaborar, envié un mensaje privado hace algunas semanas y no hubo respuesta :S

en cualquier caso, podrías ponerte en contacto conmigo vía mp?

Gracias,

Juan

----------

## gringo

no sé si esto os servirá de algo, lo tengo en mis favoritos desde hace tiempo :

http://dranger.com/ffmpeg/

saluetes

----------

